# What twin tub?



## VenturerDave (Oct 2, 2009)

Firstly I have to state that this has been posted by "mrs VenturerDave"! upon his instructions .................
We are planning to over winter in Spain again but for much longer as we enjoyed it so much last year. The euro's soon get gobbled up with feeding the washing/drying machines and what I was wondering was whether anyone out there uses one of those light weight twin tub washing machines and if so which is the better "Good Ideas" or "Royal"? Or is there another that I'm not aware of? Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## MorrisMotorhome (Mar 4, 2009)

We have used a twin tub (I think it is the Godd Ideas one) for the last 3 years. It obviously has limitations on the amount of washing it will take and it can be time consuming but we find it to be excellent and we have more than recouped the purchase price. It has been very reliable and is easy to use. When you are away for a long time it's quite therapeutic to spend some time doing the washing.

I would thouroughly recommend it


----------



## NeilandDebs (Aug 28, 2008)

*washing machine*

Don't stop at Spain. Keep going all the way to Morocco. Your
money will go even further. They also have electric to run the washing machine!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Twin Tub*

Hello,

We tried the single and twin tub in our previous motorhome.

Then I installed a real one

It was only a compact 3.5kG wash but far better then anything else. Would install one in this motorhome but for lack of suitable place prevents us. Despite this Frankia being bigger.

TM


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We have the Good Ideas twin tub, the bigger one
Very light weight and does a good job, but the pipes are very poor quality plastic and as yet we haven't managed to find out how to replace the one on the machine

In truth I tend to spot treat any stains and wash without soap which makes rinsing much quicker and no soapy water to dispose of

The spinner is excellent and makes such a difference even when hand washing I put them through the spinner

I wish I had bought the medium size one though as apart from bedding and we use 3 single sheets and single duvets on our raised single beds it would have been big enough.

You need to consider how much water you need to fill it and to empty it , There very rarely is a convenient drain nearby

Suits me though

Aldra


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi

If you did keep going to Morocco we found the biggest selection of cheap twin tubs I've ever seen in the Marjane supermarkets!

We bought one, and the spinner itself is well worth while. The washing requires you to either carry (bucket, aquaroll etc) a lot of water, or be near a tap. Near a tap is good, but you will also be dumping all the water from the machine on the floor if you don't have a drain a few feet away, so doing it on your pitch may not be ideal.

Although we may well have put too much soap in (but not very much), getting the clothes bubble free took a lot of water! And time! Like all day for a weeks washing. With you stood next to it. We were only beginners compared to some here though, so with even more practice I'm sure it would be quicker.

A small auto washing machine will take up about the same space, may be heavier, will be costlier, but will use less water (so at your pitch becomes a lot more possible), and works without you standing there, so depending how much washing you think you'll be doing and the cost at campsites, that would be my suggestion.

You can also get top loading full size washing machines, but with the drum spinning like a normal UK one does, standing up not lying down like a twin tub. You put the clothes into the drum from the top through a door in the tub itself, which ends up with a smaller footprint machine but a 5kg load. Normally heavy though, but in a garage under a rear bed set up, accessed from above is my future plan.

Like this one http://www.a1domestics.com/laundry-...-spin-top-loader-washing-machine-awe6517.html


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Washer*

Hi

I initially had a twin tub with a 2.0kg wash capacity. It was ok and could just about do a pair of jeans etc. I sold that one in Spain last year as I had bought one with a 3.5kg capacity. It can do pretty uch everything, duvet covers, sheets etc.

I did have a go on one of the models with the 1.5kg capacity and in my view these are for pants and socks only.

We reckon our 3.5 model paid for itself by far on the long trip away last year.

Twin tubs

Russell


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

We have a Good Ideas twin tub - 3.5kg wash. It is brilliant. Paid for itself many times over. It is light enough to be carried to the sinks and plugged into the electricity there so plenty of available water. Or of course if we are on serviced pitch like Bonterra Park - it is easier again. 

Sal


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Twin tub*

...and Sal was very nearly the person who bought my 2.0 kg model but due to a logistics problem (LOL)!

I am a bit cheeky and I stroll over to the site laundry with my 2 x 10 litre jerricans and fill them with hot water for the washer!

Russell


----------



## lucylocket (Jan 13, 2012)

*Washing machine*

I actually saw this in Dorset, brilliant 

http://www.thomson-caravans.co.uk/advice/diyprojects/pdf/campwashmach.pdf :lol:


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

3.5kg twin tub here. I have used it in my shower a couple of times where it stands on a wooden plate. Easy to get water in and out. 

I would not reccomend it standing directly on the shower floor though.

And thank you Aldra for the spot clean tip!


----------

